# APR tune stage 1...DSG tune...but looking at AWE DP and exhaust?



## IBISDADDY (Mar 9, 2010)

AWE of course is a GIAC dealer, but the R is tuned but APR, with an APR CAI... any issues...really like the AWE exhausts...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IBISDADDY (Mar 9, 2010)

IBISDADDY said:


> AWE of course is a GIAC dealer, but the R is tuned but APR, with an APR CAI... any issues...really like the AWE exhausts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anyone using AWE exhaust w APR DP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IBISDADDY said:


> Anyone using AWE exhaust w APR DP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I plan to do.

I have the track exhaust and it's quiet. Hopefully the DP livens it up.


----------



## KidCas (Nov 24, 2010)

I have an AWE track edition exhaust with catless downpipe. If I'm driving like a human being it's got a little growl and is obviously not stock but not too loud or obnoxious. Drive it like you stole it and all of this sudden it screams. Very Jeckyl and Hyde. I love it. Running APR stage 2 +


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCas (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm obviously not using the APR dp but it should mate up just fine. And AWE doesn't design exhausts specifically for GIAC tunes. It will work for with any tune. Your real decision needs to be touring or track and catless or sport cat dp. If your running APR stage 1 it already has cat delete programming in it so you can go catless and not get check engine lights and still pass emissions so it pays to go catless. I haven't heard touring in person but my track isn't too loud at normal driving. It only really comes alive when you start flooring it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExcelerateSales (Sep 16, 2016)

IBISDADDY said:


> AWE of course is a GIAC dealer, but the R is tuned but APR, with an APR CAI... any issues...really like the AWE exhausts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You will be just fine running the APR tune with AWE Tuning downpipe/exhaust. We have experience with this combination. If you have any questions or concerns, please let me know. We can also offer you discounted pricing than what AWE will offer you. So if you would like to buy from us and have them install, you can save some cash!


----------

